# Trivia  4/22



## luckytrim (Apr 22, 2020)

trivia  4/22
DID YOU KNOW...
For the overly-curious ...
Little-known fact;
To neatly unseal even the most firmly sealed envelope, just  put the envelope 
in the fridge for about an hour, and it will open right up  .


1. What color is the home-brew, Moonshine” ?
  a. – Gold
  b. – Brown
  c. – White / Crème
  d. – Clear, like Vodka
2. Name the 1942 film that gave us the song, “White Christmas”  ...
3. Almost every refrigerator contains this condiment ; can you  name it from 
its ingredients ??
Distilled white vinegar, molasses, sugar, water, salt, onions,  anchovies, 
garlic, cloves, tamarind extract, chili pepper  extract....
4. Dental caries is one of the most common and widespread  health problems in 
the world. What is its more common name ?
5. Meaning 'beautiful lady' in Italian, extracts from which  highly poisonous 
plant were historically used by women to dilate the pupils  and, in 
accordance with the fashions of the time, make their user  appear more 
attractive to the opposite sex?
6. Fill in the Blank ;
In mathematics, a  M_______  is a (usually) rectangular array  of numbers or 
symbols arranged in rows and columns.
7. The Playmates had five US Billboard Top Pop 40 hits between  1958 and 
1960. Which was the only one to chart in the Top  Ten?
  a. - What Is Love
  b. - Don't Go Home
  c. - Jo-Ann
  d. - Beep Beep
8.
You've often heard of popular rhapsodies, such as "Bohemian  Rhapsody" by 
Queen and "Rhapsody in Blue" by George Gershwin. What exactly  is a rhapsody?
  a. - Slow and sweet music
  b. - Music that tells a story
  c. - Fast and furious music
  d. - Often-changing, unpredictable music

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 1933, the first drive-in theater was opened near Camden,  New Jersey.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – d
2. “Holiday Inn”
3. Worcestershire Sauce
4. Tooth Decay
5. Belladonna
6. Matrix
7. - d
8. - d

TRUTH !!
Richard Hollingshead opened Park-In Theaters with an initial  investment of 
$30K. The cost of admission was 25 cents per person and 25  cents per 
vehicle, but no more than a dollar for a group.


----------

